# 2012 CAAD 10 Corrosion/Clear Coat Crack



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

I noticed some odd corrosion/cracking on the rear cable guide on my CAAD10. Should I be worried?


----------



## SundayNiagara (Apr 17, 2014)

Is that rust on the weld? Contact Cannondale.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

SundayNiagara said:


> Is that rust on the weld? Contact Cannondale.


It's not rust, the weld was contaminated. Though, considering it doesn't have to bear a lot of load, I wouldn't worry.

The oxidation on the other hand. I dunno if it will affect the cable guide to the point of failure or not. I would imagine it'd be ok for quite a while... Maybe just look ugly.


----------



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you guys think this worth pursuing a warranty request on?


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I do not see the harm in trying.


----------

